# Barbara Fialho - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13, 2013 (15x)



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Pics von sexy Barbara :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Du hast aber heute auch ein paar tolle Laufstegschönheiten dabei.
:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

oh jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke.


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

Danke vielmals


----------



## onill200 (6 Dez. 2013)

Cooles Race-Outfit!!!


----------

